

Visual Studio 2010: Visualizing dependencies - gpeipman
http://weblogs.asp.net/gunnarpeipman/archive/2009/11/05/visual-studio-2010-visualizing-dependencies.aspx

======
ilyak
JBoss's "tattletale" program does just that for a few years already.

Maybe it doesn't draw pretty drawings, but otherwise it's oldnews.

~~~
raphar
And what you need, it is not a fancy representation (from a closed source
program). What you actualy need is the information itself for your custom
reporting needs.

May I ask if you can export all of this info (in a readable format)?

EDIT: answer of the above from the article: _Currently you can save diagrams
as XPS files and it also possible to copy diagram or legend to clipboard as
image_

jpg is readable, but wasnt what I was looking for :(

